# Was ist SCADA?



## drfunfrock (9 Februar 2006)

Ich habe so einen Ahnung was SCADA sein kann, bin aber noch auf keine Definition gestossen. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Februar 2006)

Schau mal hier

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCADA

Grüsse

Axel


----------

